# Eggs….



## pandamom (Jul 16, 2013)

So, I came home yesterday to some very interesting spawning behaviour in my angels. Today I came home and they have laid eggs on the intake of the filter. It's cool - will let it ride out and see what happens. It's fun to observe if nothing else&#8230;.Thought I would share...


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

must be angel breeding season...I have had two pairs lay eggs over the last couple of weeks...someone in the tank enjoyed some very fresh caviar!


----------



## pandamom (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes, I think that's probably what will happen in my tank too - nonetheless, it's still cool. Makes me feel like I must be doing something right if they are happy enough to attempt to breed…


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

funny I felt exactly the same way...one thing I found interesting was the fact they would both tend to the eggs and guard them from all of the other fish by chasing them away...they stood up to the larger fish in the tank with no fear at all!


----------



## pandamom (Jul 16, 2013)

Okay, so the eggs are wiggling and there are tails - I'm wondering if I should scoop some up and put them in a floating net in the tank? I don't have another tank for the fry, but do have a net tank - will that work, or should I leave the wigglers? The parents are chasing away all the other fish, and putting the fallen wigglers back on the filter intake pipe…. Advice? thanks all.:0)


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow thats a lot of eggs, u got an army lol


----------



## pandamom (Jul 16, 2013)

Is it? First time that I've had angels since I was a kid that laid eggs. I'm trying to decide what to do with the eggs now - they are wiggling and there are a lot….


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

OMG my first pair just laid another clutch of eggs...now I cant do a water change cause they laid their eggs on the side glass about an inch below the water level...I doubt any will survive but that is 3 batches in 3 .5 weeks with two different pairs of angels...its angle mating season I swear!


----------



## pandamom (Jul 16, 2013)

Very cool - you should post some pictures - I'd love to see….


----------

